# Phrag. Professor Braem?



## skirincich (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello,

I was given this orchid after helping Ivan from Equagenera unpack before the start of the Massachusetts Orchid Society show in October. Based on the photos, I am finding it hard to believe that my plant has even a hint of longifolium in its background. Maybe Hanne Popow? Not the best photos.


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## skirincich (Nov 9, 2021)

Based on the striping on the dorsal sepal, I am having second thoughts.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 9, 2021)

Professor Braem (longifolium x schlimii var manzurii) according to the RHS. 

The name is most likely correct. The shape of your Professor Braem is nearly identical to Phrag Sedenii. Or in the range of variation I've seen in Phrag Sedenii, I would expect manzurii to be quite similar to schlimii in breeding. The yellow colors are a nice touch, that is probably the influence of the manzurii parent. 

I see no reason to doubt the label. What were you expecting? 

Longifolium when crossed to schlimii really sits back and takes a back seat in the shape department. Longifolium crossed to besseae gives you longer, more pointy petals, but this is not the case when longifolium is crossed to schlimii, manzurii, or fischerii. What you got is about right.


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2021)

Right and lovely as well. Crosses using longifolium are a bit sneaky and very appealing.
Perhaps there's a slight fragrance that reminds one of schlimii in the mix???


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 10, 2021)

ditto to all of the above... i have this in flower now and yours looks similar... (mine are going into the auction tonight... one nice Sedenii is enough for me )


----------



## skirincich (Nov 10, 2021)

When the flower opened, I took a long look at the petals and looked at other examples of this grey and thought the influence of longifolium was minimal until I took a closer look at the dorsal sepal. I guess that is the truth of genetics. Thanks for responding.


----------

